# Cheating - feeling guilty...



## traveller (Feb 13, 2015)

I feel a little guilty, I've started to cheat. 

It's not like there's anything wrong with her, she's still as beautiful as ever, it's just that I've started to notice things about her that hadn't bothered me before. You see, how do you put this politely, she's a bit heavy and indiscrete. There's another that caught my eye some time ago and I've realized that I've lusted after her and now finally I've had her in my hands and I'm worried about what it might mean for my relationship. 

What I'm trying to say is that I've bought a Fuji X-T1 and the beautiful 23mm f/1.4 and 56mm f/1.2 lenses. I still love my 5D MkIII and still fully intend to use it when I need the performance of a full frame DSLR, but my focus has shifted to street photography following a change in circumstances [moving to a big(ger) city]. The 5D MkIII is a bit big and intimidating and lacks a tilting screen for candids. 

I don't know how this will go, I might end up hating the Fuji, but I wanted to give something new a try. It's a shame that Canon couldn't come up with an EOS M-P with an EVF and some more fast primes, as that would have also acted as a nice backup body to my 5D3. 

Has anyone else done the same as me?


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 13, 2015)

traveller said:


> What I'm trying to say is that I've bought a Fuji X-T1 and the beautiful 23mm f/1.4 and 56mm f/1.2 lenses.
> 
> Has anyone else done the same as me?



Just out of curiosity which lenses do you use on your 5DIII ?

I can sympathise, I have done similar sorts of things in the past, but I find using different systems distracting and unnecessary, ultimately has a negative impact on my output.


----------



## traveller (Feb 13, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > What I'm trying to say is that I've bought a Fuji X-T1 and the beautiful 23mm f/1.4 and 56mm f/1.2 lenses.
> ...



Totally different ones! 

I said that I wanted to try something new, so the choice of the 23mm and 56mm fills holes in my Canon system. I've been considering getting a 35mm and a 85mm for a while, so I thought why not try a new body as well? 

My Canon kit consists of the 17-40L, 24-105L, EF 50mm f/1.4, 70-200 f/2.8L and the Canon 1.4x II teleconverter. In this respect I see the Fuji kit complementing my Canon setup, not replacing it. 

Maybe I'll find the same thing as you and end up getting rid of one of the systems. I'll post my thoughts once I know the Fuji system a bit better.


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm still waiting to see how the shootout goes between Fuji and Samsung. Fuji has a 400mm zoom in the works and Samsung has a 300f2.8 prototype that they have shown, and both of them are only on their first generation sports body. Gen 2 should be much better.
It could go either way, Samsung has an amazing sensor and I love Fuji controls.
Hopefully they just merge the internals of the NX-1 with the shell of the X-T1 and call it the "MK-1" (the "Mirror Killer").


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Feb 14, 2015)

Don't think of it as cheating
Think if it as "going both ways"

I applaud your courage in coming out of the closet and declaring that you are bi-camera.

May others learn from your courage.


----------



## drjlo (Feb 15, 2015)

Speaking of which, I just got the Commlite EF-FE adapter 8)



A7rTSE24 by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## Tinky (Feb 15, 2015)

'day, after day,
there are girls at the office
and men, will always be men.
Don't send him off
with your hair still in curlers
you may not see him again'

canon has just got really slutty in the bedroom. really slutty.

The realisation that they have to try harder has dawned. Eos being the Goddess of the dawn, and all that.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Feb 15, 2015)

II own a 5d3, the 35L (and some other lenses).
After buying and using the X100s on a holiday in Rome I loved this camera for the weight, the IQ up to ISO 3200 and the leaf shutter allowing me sync times starting at 1/1000s of a second.

Now I own a X E2 and the 23/1,4.
Its lightweight, the IQ of the glass and the sensor is stunning, lesser attraction by my surrounding etc....

Sometimes its necessary to try something different.
Using this two systems shows me the limitations, but much more the advantages 
of each system.

I love Canon AND Fuji.

May always be good light on your way; greetings from Austria


----------



## Nirmala (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm having these same feelings lately and have been eyeing the Xt-1. Though reading today that the xpro 2 could be out this year is also making my feelings even more mixed. I've started selling canon gear but havnt bitten the bullet on fuji just yet.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 15, 2015)

I hope it works out well. Different photographers have different needs and likes, otherwise, there would only be one brand.

I don't see any need to feel guilty, and, you can always return to Canon, she won't reject you


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 15, 2015)

traveller said:


> The 5D MkIII is a bit big and intimidating and lacks a tilting screen for candids.



I agree, the smaller 6d has a good size for a "real" camera, and I actually like the "right hand only" layout w/o the buttons on the left (though the 6d should have the M.Fn button next to the shutter). Anything larger imho is made for full-time 24/7 shooters or very big hands.

As for the swivel screen: Oh no, you mentioned the other big no-no next to dynamic range!!! Remember: They don't look (i.e. aren't) "pro", break off all the time and make your camera act like a sponge, sucking water from all over the place and voiding your sealing. Much better to lie flat on the ground in the mud for low macro shots or look like a moron doing video :->


----------



## sanj (Feb 18, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Don't think of it as cheating
> Think if it as "going both ways"
> 
> I applaud your courage in coming out of the closet and declaring that you are bi-camera.
> ...



hahahaha.


----------



## Djaaf (Feb 18, 2015)

I've done the same, but with an Olympus OM-D E-M10.  
I've handled the Fujis a bit at a local demo, but I really don't like the handling of the things. I guess I'm too used to the ASM mode handling. 
And the size of the glass on the Fuji camera was a bit self-defeating since I was looking for a smaller package than my 6D.

Anyway, good luck with your new toy and may you have some fun.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 18, 2015)

traveller said:


> I still love my 5D MkIII and still fully intend to use it when I need the performance of a full frame DSLR, but my focus has shifted to street photography following a change in circumstances [moving to a big(ger) city]. The 5D MkIII is a bit big and intimidating and lacks a tilting screen for candids.


I think street photography is one area where the mirrorless cameras seem much more practical. If I shot that kind of stuff, I'd be tempted as well :-[


----------



## Djaaf (Feb 18, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> I think street photography is one area where the mirrorless cameras seem much more practical. If I shot that kind of stuff, I'd be tempted as well :-[



Actually, I think mirrorless shines in two departments : Street photography and "I'm not sure I'll need my camera... oh, what the hell, I'll barely feel it in my backpack anyway" photography.  

Djaaf.


----------

